# MFD2 and RNS510 availability questions



## 4585597 (Apr 9, 2009)

1. When did the above become available in the US market? 
2. In the Euro market? 
3. Could a valid argument be made that VW knowingly dumped inferior products at inflated prices on the US market? 
I know all of the buyer beware arguments, but the window sticker on the leftover R32 I bought 3 weeks ago (new) said ipod INTEGRATION. Seeing "Track 67" on the display is NOT integration, it's a kudge. Plus as many here have said $1800 for the MFD2 unit and no bluetooth? Regarding the BTntegration the reply from VWoA that I could spend an additional $500-600 to get bluetooth: Let's just say it did not go over well with me. I realize this is a bit of a dead horse, but after the response from VWoA I feel a need to beat on something. (Keep it clean guys


----------



## 4585597 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: MFD2 and RNS510 availability questions (cliffer)*

OK, it said ipod "adapter" but I still feel like I should have at least gotten a kiss with the screwing.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: MFD2 and RNS510 availability questions (cliffer)*

1. The RNS-510 came out in Europe in 2007. 
2. US RNS-510 didn't come out until Mid 2008. 
3. Maybe, maybe they thought they could use a terrible tech. The iPod adapter uses a CD changer interface that has no CAN-Bus links. If you get access to the can bus you get USB integration. Bluetooth includes installation. There is a new Bluetooth kit with better features.
The RNS-510 supports the MDI. The MDI offers full iPod integration via a dock cable. Not the regular iPod cable but a special one. It doesn't work with the MFD2 though. Don't use the MDI USB cable for iPod since it won't work. VW is offering factory bluetooth for $275 on the 09's and it does integrate with the RNS-510. 
Just some information.


----------

